# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hoge hartslag en steken een dag na sporten

## Justin

Hallo,

Ik ben 19 jaar en ga 1 tot 2 keer per week naar de sportschool en zit met mooi weer ook regelmatig op de racefiets. Mijn hartslag is aan de hoge kant. Ik kijk niet raar op bij een hartslag van 190 (kan dan gewoon praten en bij 180 ook gewoon door m'n neus ademen) en mijn maximale hartslag ligt rond de 223. Als ik loop zit hij op de 80. Als ik gewoon rustig zit in de 60 en bij iedere beweging vliegt het al vrij snel naar de 100 en daarboven en nu ik dit type zit hij bij de 90.

Ik sport gemiddeld een uurtje en mijn hartslag is dan het grootste deel van de tijd boven de 170, een hartslag van 150 is bij mij hetzelfde als een stukje rustig fietsen. Dus op een hartslag van 170 zit ik al snel als ik me een beetje wil inspannen, vaak komt hij wel bij de 180-190 (200 probeer ik zoveel mogelijk te vermijden).
Na het sporten heb ik nergens last van, ik ben lekker moe en ga naar bed (sport meestal s'avonds). De volgende dag echter, heb ik bijna de hele ochtend last van steken bij het hart.

Er zijn genoeg mensen met zo'n hoge hartslag, maar door die steken wordt ik toch wel wat bezorgt.

Nu is dus mijn vraag of iemand enig idee heeft waar dit mee te maken heeft?

----------


## Petra717

Hallo Justin, 

Om veiligheidsredenen kunnen members (leden) maar voor een beperkte duur (5-10min) na het plaatsen van een post, deze post aanpassen. Vandaar dat u eerst wel de _edit-knop_ zag en later niet meer.
Als moderator heb ik de mogelijkheid om alle posten nodig aan te passen, zo heb ik uw posten samengevoegd. 

De volgende keer mag u het zo weer oplossen hoor, of geef even een PMbericht bij een van de moderators (petra717, agnes574). Dan kunnen wij het aanpassen.

Groeten, 
petra

----------


## Indra1

Chronische hyperventilatie? Dat kan allerlei klachten geven, waaronder steken in het hartgebied. Tijdens het sporten wordt er natuurlijk dieper geademd, en als je chronisch hyperventileert kan dat later de klachten geven die jij beschrijft.
Sterkte ermee. Op zich is hyperventilatie een onschuldige kwaal.

----------

